# Lake Rockwell Crappie Photos



## guth9191 (Apr 15, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find those pictures that were floating around of those huge crappie that were caught at Rockwell several years back? Was telling a couple friends about their size and they wanted to see it to believe it!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

You can search the posts. There was a good one a year or 2 ago.


----------



## Luckdogg08 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hold on I post some


----------



## Luckdogg08 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Luckdogg08 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## guth9191 (Apr 15, 2011)

Those are the ones! Thanks Luckdogg08!!!


----------



## steelstalker (Nov 29, 2013)

always heard rockwell was closed to fishing


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

From what I understand u can fish it it is just so limited on shore access and no parking. And no sort of boat can be launched.... This is always the assumption I've been under


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Talk to mark at marks bait store on 14 in Ravenna...from what I understand you can fish the causeway on 14 because the state owns the land on either side of the road but you can't park there


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Those crappie come to the area you can fish about 2 weeks a year. If you hit the timing right rockwell can be amazing. If not, its tough due to it being extremely shallow. under the bridge and along east shore is deeper where the creek channel runs


----------



## redline65 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow those are some bigggggggggg crappie!!!!!!! I might have to give that place a go


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Some serious slabbage! I haven't seen crappie like that since I saw a guy fishing illegally off the Yerke-Young Rd bridge over Meander Reservoir.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

They're in a lot longer than just 2 weeks. They will come and go all year long, just have to be at the right place at the right time. The bottom picture with the stringer was caught on a Sunday in the middle of summer at 1:00pm in the afternoon, on a sunny day where temps were pushing 100 degrees. Also, if you like huge pike, thats where I'd be fishing....................Mark


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I thought u can't fish there??? I might be wrong...... But there's 2 guys fishing off the bridge right now


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

You can fish the causeway only


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

If they are on the bridge that won, t last long till they stop that , plus they have a death wish standing along 14 .


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

There are two places to fish lake Rockwell. One being the 14 causeway. Cant park there, need to be dropped off. But it's worth the effort if you keep trying...


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Gotcha....I was just wondering. They were walking down to the bridge


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

The website for Ravenna says there's ABSOLUTELY NO FISHING in Rockwell EVER


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

My buddy from KSU had to go to court for fishing Rockwell and was fined the better half of 1000 dollars. He is a respectful angler as well, just out to catch and release.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I've always fished the causeway and never had any problems. Had sheriff's pass me as I was walking to and away from it with gear in my hands.


----------

